# So Apparently I Can Draw



## Aletheia (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's some map-type things I drew. Some are from '08, some from '09. 
Welp, let's get this train-wreck a-rollin'!

This one involves Ancient Egypt.
Italy Rome
American imperialism w00t!
Early colonialism in North America, I've been told.
Mexican-American conflicts. Or, as I unbiasedly refer to it, "The American Invasion of Mexico."
This one was in the back of my closet, for obvious reasons. Oh, and that's India in case you couldn't tell.

So that's all I got.


----------

